# Indian Balloon Tire Tank - Need Help to Locate one!!



## Bikermaniac (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I need the help of everyone out there to locate the Tank for my 1936 Indian Balloon tire bike. Or if somebody knows a person who can reproduce it in metal sheet? I have the complete Bike but is missing the tank. I know this is not an easy task but I'm sure somebody might know where or who can have it.
Of course, there's a finders fee.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 1, 2011)

*I have seen them seperate from the bikes before*

I was at a motorcycle swap meet when i saw one of them (it was grey) and at Memory Lanes when I saw the other. You may want to try an Indian Motorcycle forum, assuming they are some....good luck.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I'm in an Indian Motorcycle group, so I should search there, though. Thanks again and If you see one, let me know I would love to buy it and gladly pay your finders fee.
Thanks again.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 3, 2011)

*Still asking for help. Indian 1936 balloon bicycle tank.*

Hi there Guys,
I'm still asking for help to the forum. I'm trying to locate the tank for my Indian 1936 Balloon tire bicycle. If anyone have one or know of somebody who may have it, please let me know. That's the only part my bike has missing. Thank you.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anyone have seen one? Still looking for the tank. Any help?


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 29, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Does anyone have seen one? Still looking for the tank. Any help?




There’s a guy who builds “steel" bicycle tanks & frames.
His name is Ron Lewis from Lilly, Kentucky.

Check with CABE member VintageSchwinn.com
He might have his phone number or address.

=======================================================
1936 Indian:



Close-up 





Besides the braces at each end of the tank,
what else holds the tank without a tank tube?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 29, 2016)

The front brace on the tank is sping steel, so it lets the frame flex with bumps in the road.  The rear stays also pivot at the crank housing.  Very strange design!  The front arms of the rack dont even connect to the frame... they just float next to the seat tube, if I remember correctly.  The red bike was mine for a short time. Wish I still had it!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 29, 2016)

2jakes said:


> There’s a guy who builds “steel" bicycle tanks & frames.
> His name is Ron Lewis from Lilly, Kentucky.
> 
> Check with CABE member VintageSchwinn.com
> ...




Thank you 2jakes, I'll check with those huys at the Schwinn Forum. BTW Nice photoshop work with the tank on my old Indian, I wish that image will become true, lol.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 29, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The front brace on the tank is sping steel, so it lets the frame flex with bumps in the road.  The rear stays also pivot at the crank housing.  Very strange design!  The front arms of the rack dont even connect to the frame... they just float next to the seat tube, if I remember correctly.  The red bike was mine for a short time. Wish I still had it!





Dave Stromberger said:


> The front brace on the tank is sping steel, so it lets the frame flex with bumps in the road.  The rear stays also pivot at the crank housing.  Very strange design!  The front arms of the rack dont even connect to the frame... they just float next to the seat tube, if I remember correctly.  The red bike was mine for a short time. Wish I still had it!




As Dave said, it's a steel spring in the front and two "ears" in the back of the tank that holds it to the frame with a metal brace. The rear rack has a leather strap in the front arms that "kinda" holds it to the seat tube, but it's just cosmetic because it did not perform any work at all.

Awasome bike Dave! I also regreat I've sold one of my indians too.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 29, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The red bike was mine for a short time. Wish I still had it!




Thanks for the information on your Indian bike.  I feel the same about the Aerocycle I once owned.

 I recall a similar “Indian” bicycle in this book or was it “Evolution II” ? Not sure.



Before I ever owned a classic or antique bicycle, this book was as close as it got.
Next, I subscribed to the monthly bicycle newsletters. 
The C.A.B.E. classifieds, Memory Lane & Chestnut Hollow did the rest. I became addicted!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 29, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Thanks for the information on your Indian bike.  I feel the same about the Aerocycle I once owned.
> 
> I recall a similar “Indian” bicycle in this book or was it “Evolution II” ? Not sure.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I know was is like. I was also infected with the Volkswagen's bug virus, so I was like having Dengue and Zika at the same time, lol.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 29, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Yeah, I know was is like. I was also infected with the Volkswagen's bug virus, so I was like having Dengue and Zika at the same time, lol.






*That virus must be going around! 
I sold my ’67 VW convertible & kept this one.



I call it the “frankenwagenstein”.
It’s all steel no fiber-glass that came with ’57 fenders & bullet lights, ’63 engine @ 12 volts
& those '50s split windows which can be challenging to see through. But nevertheless,
I think they are unique! 
*


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 29, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *That virus must be going around!
> I sold my ’67 VW convertible & kept this one.
> 
> 
> ...




Agree, I think that virus is in the air. That "split" is super cool, I've always loved them. I have a 1954 oval, easpberry red with cool 1935cc twin weber carbs and original empi wheels, unfortunatelly I don't have any pictures with me.

I also have a nice Indian bike project i'm working on right now. You see I'm an Indian fan so all for Indian Motorcycles and Bikes.


----------

